# Dodge 'Em Boers, past and present



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

"When I grow up, I wanna be just like you."









Dodge 'Ems EGGSotique & Dodge 'Ems EGGSquisite









My 2 Favorite EGGS









"Im ready for my profile shot."









Waiting for her class









Precious Moments









This photo was used on the cover of ABGA last year.









Such a pretty face!









Dodge 'Ems Nitro 
"Here I come to save the daaaaaay! Nitro goat is on his waaaaaay!"









Dodge 'Ems Magnum









Have you hugged your kid today?









Dodge 'Ems Talbot & Dodge 'Ems Tor Red









Dodge 'Ems EGGSquisite









Dodge 'Ems Kahuna









"You cant see me."









My herdsire Jerico Farms Icon









Twins Halo & Eenie, born on Halloween









7A+ bred buckling 2 days old


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice goats!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful goats! And I love the captions - especially Nitro! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful animals....I love the boers........ :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I always love your pictures Kathy!!! I love the first picture!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank ya'll. 
Trying to improve, one goat at a time! LOL
Jessica, I thought that was just too cute. Tough stood there for a long time, just looking at his daddy. LOL
Toth, I checked out your website.....NICE boers! Looking forward to seeing kid pictures!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! they're so adorable! 
you've got some GREAT looking kids there


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GORGEOUS GOATIES! I LOVED the pics thanks soooooo much for sharing!!! I LOVED the captions, thanks! After a tiring day I needed the smiles they brought!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So precious!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Your goats are awesome I really liked the pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What great pics!! My goodness they are gorgeous goats


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome photos. love boers


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful goats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE your pictures!!! Such beautiful goats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the "have you hugged your kids today)! So cute!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are a few more. Some are of commercial kids we had.









Inde and her 2 girls. I love this picture!









Twin boys out of our senior commericial doe.









Mopar.....bottle kid. Need I say more?









One of my show does.









Mopar and Ram Tough....2 bottle kids on my porch steps.









One of my show doelings....named Liar because the preacher I bought her from is a compulsive liar.....her sister is named Lies & Illusions! LOL









Trailduster. 7A+ bred.









Flashy little buck.









Panther Pink









Copper. ABSOLUTE DOLL!!! I had to put him down yesterday, he developed an irrepairable hernia. Of course I already had him sold!









OK, so she THINKS she is a boer! LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They all look really nice! I love the babies...i miss having them since our buck died!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the last pic!  Is she a Nubian?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love all of the pics! Nice goats!!!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, Girlfriend is a Nubian. I bought her at a sale because of her color....maybe a spotted percentage Boer in the future? Girlfriend is the sweetest thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...thanks for sharing........  :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Wow! I just loved looking at these so much. The first picture is so adorable and they all have the same expression. I love the two whites with the same exact expression too. You have some beautiful goats. The photo of the steps is so cute. It truly love these. Great photography!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I need glasses. Sorry for the typos. Anyway.. I really like the one with the two laying on the steps.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

These pictures are wicked. I love the one of Nitro, his song was sooo cute. I also like momma and the girls on this page, and of girlfriend. She is beautiful.

I never much liked Boers, but your pictures have changed my mind


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Mopar and Ram Tough were laying on the porch waiting on me to get home from work. For some reason they thought the electric fence did not mean for THEM to stay behind it!
Thanks Davyhollow!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice goats!!! I'm loving "In a heartbeat".... gorgous!!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I love girlfriends colors and your boers are so cute


----------

